

Shut up and do the impossible - Jach
http://lesswrong.com/lw/up/shut_up_and_do_the_impossible/

======
russellallen
I can't quite put my finger on it, but something about the stuff that comes
from lesswrong.com feels, well, wrong.

Maybe its an air of being too certain about things - a lack of doubt?

~~~
Jach
The style of writing shouldn't affect your degree of belief in the actual
statements. (Unfortunately for humans it does.)

What's your view on certainty? What's your view on humility? What's your view
on essay writing? (e.g. Paul Graham's vs. standard school view) What's your
view on journalism and reporting? (e.g. he-said-she-said who really knows vs.
here's some facts vs. Fox News)

~~~
russellallen
Your first sentence is sort of what I mean.

The medium and the message are not unrelated; the first isn't just one of many
possible carriers for the second. This isn't 1910 any more, and any
reinvigorated modernism must coherently respond to post-modernism.

------
gojomo
Seems Yudkowsky should really should update the page...

<http://yudkowsky.net/singularity/aibox>

...to reflect the 3-2 record revealed in this essay, rather than the 2-0
record declared on the page, given how much pride is expressed in the results,
and the qualitative difference between 'undefeated' and 'winning-more-than-
losing'.

